# Sand and Cubic feet



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I got pool filter sand from wallmart today and it does not give me a weight on the bag just says 5 cubic feet, I got 4 of these bags for my 75 gallon and since there is no weight on them im not sure if I got enough for a few inches on sand on the bottom. They feel around 40 pounds id say.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

That sounds like a big bag, a 1' x 5' rectangle that 1' deep?! Are you sure it's not .5 cubic feet? That would be a 1' x 1' square thats 6" deep...Probably 50lbs bags. Little bit of math can tell you how many inches of depth you will have. Measure your tank length and width in inches then divide by 12, multipy that together gives you SQUARE feet, the height is what makes it CUBIC so a 12"x 12" square is 1 Sq Ft. Then with a 3" depth is .25cf, 4" is .33cf, 6"is .50cf and 12" deep is 1cf... Get it?
Assumeing your 75g is 48"x 18" thats 4' x 1.5' = 6 sq ft, 3" deep should be 2 Cubic foot. if your bags are .5 cf then you are there with 4 bags.... At least that sounds about right to me :lol:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Oh yeah I forgot...They probably didn't label it in pounds because that same bag of sand weighs a heck of a lot more when its wet than it does when its dry


----------



## CHBGator (Oct 5, 2006)

Just drop in a bag at a time. Its Walmart, you can take a half eaten candy bar back for a refund there.


----------

